# WOW!! Is that good mozzarella!!



## petey (May 1, 2010)

Just made my first mozzarella from goatsmilk instead of from my Jersey cow. Its the best I EVER made!! Guess I will have to keep these goofy critters around after all!! :crazy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome! The more the merrier.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That's great! I agree that goat's milk mozz is the best!!!


----------

